# Rejoice! The Start menu is coming back to Windows



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

You heard right, devout desktop lovers: The Start menu is coming back to Windows, Microsoft operating system head Terry Myerson announced at Build on Wednesday.

The details are hazy, aside from the fact that it's going to be pushed to all Windows 8.1 users as an update at some point in the future. But it's a-comingthough it's not quite the Start menu you're familiar with. Beyond the traditional mouse-friendly features, the Windows 8.1 Start menu will be crammed with Live Tiles, along with the ability to find and install Microsoft's universal Windows apps, also announced Wednesday.

Read More


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Rejoice - but not until Windows 9? A major Windows 8.1 update is coming April 8, but the Start Menu will not make it into that refresh. Instead it says they'll come as part of a "future update" of Windows.

http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/2/5574830/windows-9-start-menu-new-desktop-experience


----------

